# Please help on the electirc system of my HVAC's....I did something Very stupid...



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Okk...well of course Im retarded and Im Mr. Cowboy over here so I decide to install the HVAC's we all got. Well I disassemble the panel, take off the stock, test to see which is plus/minus until they light up...THEY LOOK AWESOME! And then my retarded self leaves the car ignition on, and begins to splice into the wires for them to light...Im not sure which one, but lets say + for the time being...but as I was connecting the + wire to the + wire on the HVAC, the wire that I was connecting touched the - wire going to the HVAC creating a spark...FUCK! Ok, now I need some help...Im 99.9% sure it wasnt a fuse, I checked every single one of them...what could be the problem? My regular gauges/HVAC gauges dont light up...EVERYTHING else works...Windshield wipers, turn signals, the lights under the gauges like the check engine light, and the seatbelt lights...even the AC button light on the HVAC and the Interior Car Air button light on the HVAC WORKS!!! But just the backlighting for the reg. gauges and the HVAC is out...Please help guys.


EDIT: The battery is not dead, and I only checked the fuses to the left of the steering wheel...any other fuses?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i certainly hope that you didn't short out the indiglo box module. cause when that's gone, the whole unit is trashed.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i also listen for a slight humming noise from that box whenever i have it on.


----------



## covertpolarbear (Oct 31, 2003)

oh, strange thing russia, i also noticed my bulbs stopped working.. i didnt get a spark, but those 2 tiny bulbs inside.

i didnt care about it, cause you dont use those backlighting after your install of the guages..


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

No dude, I dont care about the backlight...the indiglo gauges themselves dont work...

Azkicker, if I just shorted out the Indiglo thing it might be ok cause if I bitch and complain to them, they might send me out a new one, but the backlighting of my gauges like the spedo and the tach is also out...but EVERYTHING else works...Im really confused.

EDIT: I kinda re-read my post, and Im not tryin to b a dick or anything, dont take it the wrong way, Im jus real pissed if I fucked up the new gauges within 12 hours of getting them.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

when i was rewiring my taillights my dad and i accidentally blew a fuse. to make a long story short check the fuse box under your hood. there are soem more in there that might help you out although for your type of problem it seems like fuse would be in the box to the left of the steering wheel. ummm. good luck.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

how about you not be a little punk and instead of bitching about how "they dont work" just PAY for new ones; considering you broke the ones you bought already.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

se7enty7 said:


> *how about you not be a little punk and instead of bitching about how "they dont work" just PAY for new ones; considering you broke the ones you bought already. *


not necessarily bitching......but for example, one time i bought some fog lights for my car from an online shop.......when i got them i tried to install them, i dropped on and the glass broke....i was PISSED! so i called the online place cuz i had talked to the owner several times and dealt directly with him, he told me to just ship them back to him and he would send me some new ones, and i did, i got the new ones, i just gave them to my dad for christmas...but sorry to hear about that Russia


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

yeah, make sure of the fuses, and the next thing to it is the dimmer switch, that controls all backlighting and interior illumination.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

se7enty7 said:


> *how about you not be a little punk and instead of bitching about how "they dont work" just PAY for new ones; considering you broke the ones you bought already. *


Aight come on there man...relax in ur slacks max. First of all Im still 99% sure that I blew a fuse and I can rewire the gauges somewhere else and they will work...I dont think I messed them up, in case I did, I already talked to the manager from the place and he will replace them for me...chill bro, dont gotta jump at me.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

HAHAHA! YES! Well I figured out the problem, and fixed it. The problem was a blown fuse in the engine. I checked the fuse box inside and the relay box and was stumpped, the reason being is that my system circut breaker was mounted on top of the 3rd fuse box which I didnt see until I read up on it! So yea, I replaced the fuse, wired up the gauges and they look HOTT! 


Its actually a really good feeling to work on your own car, mess up, fix it and get everything right in the end. Thanks for all ur help guys.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

shit... u better post some pics


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I will...Im gonna take some tommorow, I jus have to paint this last lil piece that goes on the dash to make it look complete 

I jus ordered matching gauges for the tach and spedo and shit too, and a silver bezel, and Im gonna paint that surround white in a few weeks...then the interior will b mostly complete.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Russia said:


> *Its actually a really good feeling to work on your own car, mess up, fix it and get everything right in the end. Thanks . *


actually, its a better feeling if u dont mess up.....it makes u feel like u know what youre doing  


but if u do mess up and fix it at the end, it gives u that good feeling inside like "damn, good thing i didnt fuck anything up!"

haha


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

hahaha...tru that, thats exactly what I was thinking...Im glad I didnt fuck anything up!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *actually, its a better feeling if u dont mess up.....it makes u feel like u know what youre doing
> 
> 
> but if u do mess up and fix it at the end, it gives u that good feeling inside like "damn, good thing i didnt fuck anything up!"
> ...


my thoughts exactly.....

so anyways, do i win the cookie for being the first to tell him about the fuses in the engine bay on my previous post?


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)




----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

MINE KEEP FLICKERING ON AND OFF, SOMETIMES THEY DONT COME ON. I HAD TO RETURN 2 SETS TO NISKNACKS BESAUSE OF A FAULTY POWER INVERTER. ITS HAPPENING AGAIN......


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Dude, if they are flickering that means u have the WIRES BACKWARDS!!!! Thats how I was told to test which wire is which! If they flicker switch the wires around, if they come on, you got the right once! Dude! DONT LET THAT SHIT FLCIKER! THEY WILL BURN OUT! Switch the wires! Hurry up! Haha.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

yah, i think i told someone that if ya put the wires backwards, they do come on, but they'll flicker.......and eventually burn out the inverter...........flip the wires, should be fine....


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Hmm....I wonder who you told that? Whoever u did is a fuggin dumbass!


----------

